# Bow Hunting Back pack or Fanny pack?



## tmoore (Dec 6, 2006)

Has anyone used a Rancho Safari Catquiver back pack or fanny pack?  What did you think about it?  Feedback Please.

I think I would  like having my quiver on my pack than on my bow.  Less snagging things with the arrows or less chance of damaging arrows hanging off the bow.  Let me know what you think.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WTM45 (Dec 6, 2006)

My packs take much more abuse than my bow/quiver combination does, so I do not use the cat quiver style of pack.  I like my arrows to always be with the bow, never a time I am seperated from them if I have my bow in my hand.
I use a lightweight fanny pack (with less gear) when I hunt and hike up and down the mountains in NY, and a backpack (with more gear) for all day hunts.  The backpack stays at base camp or in my truck whenever the fannypack is used.  I stick the fannypack inside the backpack when it is used.  That way I never forget important stuff like licenses or knives.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 6, 2006)

same here, I'll lean back against a tree or something with my day pack...and climbing through laurel, Id rather guide my quiver & bow through thickets and such.  Now I do like the idea of being able to strap your whole bow on your back, if your truely done with a hunt and need to walk in or out on an old loging road or drag game ..


----------



## Sloane Ranger (Dec 12, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:


> ...and climbing through laurel, Id rather guide my quiver & bow through thickets and such..



Ha! That's funny. Sounds like me hiking up the ravines up at Rich Mntn in Blue Ridge!!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 13, 2006)

Sloane Ranger said:


> Ha! That's funny. Sounds like me hiking up the ravines up at Rich Mntn in Blue Ridge!!



You ain't just whistlin dixie...a man can loose his mind up there in them north GA mtn's..
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=86809


----------



## Sloane Ranger (Dec 13, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:


> You ain't just whistlin dixie...a man can loose his mind up there in them north GA mtn's..
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=86809




FXJ..
I have a cabin about a stone's throw away from the Toccoa river restaurant off Aska road.

I really am an FNG when it comes to Rich Mntn WMA but I am off Stanley creek rd and go in that way. 

I am just getting started scouting around up there and don't know it well, except that it is full of mountain laurels to get tangled in and pretty up and downy 

Too bad everything is done for the year now. I heard there are some pigs up their if you want to try for one of those sometime.

I shoot a Matthews FX2 also (if that is where the user name comes from) but may pick up a .22 mag for the pigs.


----------

